# Sadie gets Spayed Tomorrow



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Sadie is going in tomorrow morning to be spayed, im nervous for her, though im trying my best not to show it.
shes come such a long way with me and has really begun to mellow out.
she will stay the night there, i hope she does okay, i let them know shes an escape artist and has seperation anxiety, hopefully itll be alright and the work ive been doing with her this past month has not been for nothing. ive been working hard at teaching her to be more independent of me, its been hard as ive had to distance myself from her a little more, leaving her home to sleep instead of taking her out every walk, leaving her out of play sessions with cesar and chimera. (shes a couch potato and has, so far seemed to enjoy staying home from the walks everyday, instead going every other day and she doenst like to play and will snap at the otehr dogs for playing)

so basically shes been allowed to just relax most of her day away, and its really calmed her down a great deal, not fully, she will still take the occasional snap at Cesar, and will still have her moments of anxiety where she paces and pants for seemingly no reason, but im hopefull that once she gets out of here and into a household as the only pet she will relax fully and show her true colors and utilize all of her potential as a family dog.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Awwww, she'll be fine. Keep us posted and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Good luck Sadie. Speedy recovery.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sadie will be fine...I've had some pretty elderly B.T.'s come into rescue that needed to be spayed and they all did great.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Whoohoo! Good for Sadie! I am sure she will be just fine!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

I just called them to find out how shes doing, she went in at 9am and her surgery will begin at 1, they said shes been sleeping but perks up and wags her tail everytime one of the girls walks past the cage so they all have been stopping to pet her 
hopefully this will be a GOOD experience for her!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

She will do great, I just had Macy spayed last week she is 12 years old, I was very worried by her age but she did great and in a few days she was doing so well. I was actually surprised by how fast she recovered. paws crossed for a speedy recovery Sadie.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Aww Sadie.

Love her expressive face. BTs have such unique expressions.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Got her home yet?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry it has been so long, she came home and recoverd fine, she went with her new owners NOV 1st. 
our computer is still being repaired(we only have one repair place around us, so it takes about 2-3 weeks to get back) and i have been working alot, took on 2 more jobs PLUS i got a job part time watressing.
(yep, i have 8 jobs now  )

they sent me pictures of her first night at there house, she is so far fitting in nicely and has been snuggling with everyone!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So good to hear! Well done in finding her a good home...  Will you stay in touch with them?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

oh yes DEFF going to be keeping in touch! im kinda going to be coaching them on her idiocincersies.
im also giving them a plan on how to keep her on a raw diet.


----------

